# Tecumseh LEV115 Losing Oil



## Miltie (Jun 12, 2006)

Airens 5HP Tecumseh LEV115 engine. Purchased in 1998. Engine loses oil - about 1 or 2 oz per hour. Leak comes from high on the engine and leaks down both sides, eventually collecting on the deck. Also, when the carb breather is removed and I put my finger where it's just barely touching the breather inlet tube coming from the engine to the carb, oil collects on my finger. The oil collects in the breather and I can see where it drains into the carb. Engine has been tipped in the wrong direction, but not this year. Carb has been overhauled since then.

Engine starts on the first pull and runs fine at idle, but I'm pretty sure it has lost power under a load. Engine doesn't smoke or make any funny noises either at startup or while running. 

I know last year my son ran it low on oil while mowing, to the point where it died. It didn't sieze up. I let it cool, added oil, and it has leaked ever since.

Any ideas?


----------

